# First day, feels silly, but exciting, lol!



## MRS. HFO3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello,  this is my first day as member.  Hope to meets lots of new friends, my a husband spends a LOT of time here, so I finally gave in and joined, Lol.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2013)

MRS. HFO3, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey HoTT StuFF! I'm glad you joined the dark side there are some cool people here, and some to stay 100% clear of. Lol
loveyou


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks, I'm sure I will get to know them all!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 15, 2013)

hello ...nice to meet you...


----------



## Valkyrie (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh dam!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 15, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Thanks, I'm sure I will get to know them all!



forgot to switch accounts


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 15, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Thanks, I'm sure I will get to know them all!



Lmao, she thought she was posting from her account!


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi mrs hfo3. Your hubbys right. Lots of great people here......and some not so.  Welcome from a good one.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi mrs. Hfo3
Welcome...

Ill be honest I'm questionable at best. 
 Your lucky you get to make sweet love to such a handsome man.


----------



## Ironman2001 (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome ! Your hubby is a stand up guy. I'm sure you will do just fine here. If anyone gives you a problem we will sick kos or griffith on them

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashoprep1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 15, 2013)

Ironman2001 said:


> Welcome ! Your hubby is a stand up guy. I'm sure you will do just fine here. If anyone gives you a problem we will sick kos or griffith on them
> 
> Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk 2


 
and once KOS or Griffith is on them... watch out cause they never forget


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 15, 2013)

gollee...what did I do


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 15, 2013)

welcome! Nice to see another female member here!


----------



## longworthb (Apr 15, 2013)

He's cheating on you.....with me


----------



## brazey (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome to the board..


----------



## ErikGearhead (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome to the board! Lots of good information here.


----------



## *Sexy&IKnowIt* (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello!


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice to meet you!


----------



## MRS. HFO3 (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow! What a warm welcome from everyone , I really appreciate that!


----------



## MRS. HFO3 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## sneedham (Apr 20, 2013)

Awesome....Welcome...Mrs. HFO3


----------

